# Moscow Underground - Most Beautiful in World



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

The Moscow Underground transport 9 million passenger at day. He is a most beautiful underground in the world. Here is photos only 35 stations from 170. 

Kiyevskaya

























Komsomolskaya









































Novoslobodskaya

































Prospekt Mira









Mayakovskaya









Taganskaya









Krasnopresnenskaya









Paveletskaya

















Belorusskaya









Electrozavodskaya









Aviamotornaya

















Avtozavodskaya









Park Kultury









Oktyabrskaya









Arbatskaya


















Krasnye Vorota









VDNH









Kurskaya

















Frunzenskaya









Teatralnaya









Revolution Place

















Dobryninskaya









Smolenskaya









Tchkalovskaya









Pushkingskaya









Sportivnaya









Park Kultury 2









Podbelskogo street









Aeroport









Sokol









Perovo









Yasenevo









Ilitcha Place









Victory Park


----------



## bitFeng (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG :eek2:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

a little old,but still beautiful


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

Everything looks so old...but in good condition...perfect place to shoot a horror movie.


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

Indeed a beautiful system, a pity the rolling stock doesn't match it's grandure.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

:eek2:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Peter The Great said:


> Everything looks so old...but in good condition...perfect place to shoot a horror movie.


yeah  but wow so beautiful oh.. :ancient:


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Most Beautiful? Uh huh!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Very nice subterranean you got there. TY.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Beautiful and interesting. kay:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

would love have some thing like that here
or even to just see it


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

GREAT PICS.I've been wanting pics of the Moscow Metro like these forever. Moscow's subway is a class onto itself. Absolutely creative, classic, and beautiful. I loooove it.


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

Holy Damn - that is impressive, I'm as impressed by this as images of nyc or hongkong. Thank you for sharing this, I want to see this in real life. Anyone have pics from other subways around the world?


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome, surreal.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. Gives such a classic and royal look.


----------



## antonyj11 (Nov 11, 2004)

Amazing! I love the old world style and character...


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

Palatial, to say the very least. There's no other system with stations that can match Moscow. Beautiful!


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

Indeeed very beautiful.

Can you post pictures of the trains too?


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

All are beautiful, but Prospekt Mira is my favourite.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Beautiful, although some of those tiles could use a bit of a scrubbing, other then that, i have to agree, very clean undergrounds.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

victory park looks very surreal :eek2:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice. :eek2:


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

nova said:


> Can you post pictures of the trains too?


 :dunno: 

But I have a new panaramic picture on 360 degrees


----------



## noRTH1212 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow. its very impressive


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

^yeah


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This thread without a doubt lives up to its name. It has to be the most beautiful subway stations I have ever seen. So classic, so beautiful....timeless. Compare to those new modern stations elsewhere (which I think look sleek and cool) which will look outdated and out of style in a few decades. Moscow's is just TIMELESS

This one is my favorite...simply stunning...is like it was taken right out of Alice in Wonderland.....so surreal.....like a Dali painting.










Would love to see one of those panos of Victory ParK!!!!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very very surreal...


----------



## JoeDallas (Jul 30, 2005)

Always wanted to see this but have not had the oppurtunity....yet!!!

....simply stunning! :eek2:


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

The old good times of comunism


----------



## saMX (Feb 19, 2005)

wow you have a museum down there , nice pics thank you!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Rich artistic design.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing photo's, but they all seem so empty for a network that claims to be the busiest in the world with 9million transits a day.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

JuanPaulo said:


> This thread without a doubt lives up to its name. It has to be the most beautiful subway stations I have ever seen. So classic, so beautiful....timeless. Compare to those new modern stations elsewhere (which I think look sleek and cool) which will look outdated and out of style in a few decades. Moscow's is just TIMELESS
> 
> This one is my favorite...simply stunning...is like it was taken right out of Alice in Wonderland.....so surreal.....like a Dali painting.
> 
> ...


here is more photos of station
http://metrowalks.ru/moscow/station-3-13


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

100% amazing


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful stations! Is every one different from the next? Who were the architects behind these stations? Have there been any recent expansions or new stations in the last couple of decades, and if so, do they look as grand? Do any look "modern"?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Victory Park opened in 2003.

some stations recently opened
http://metrowalks.ru/moscow/station-1-16
http://metrowalks.ru/moscow/station-12-1
http://metrowalks.ru/moscow/station-9-25


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Since I knew it by photos I´m a great fan of Moscow Subway (and the city also  ), and I keep wondering if some day in my life I will have the oportunity to visit that. I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks by the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kay:


----------



## plotstyle (Jan 28, 2004)

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crystal Spring (Mar 13, 2005)

HOLLY MACARONI!!!!! so many, all so similar, all quite good condition! wow !!!


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

i live here in moscow, and you don't really realise how beuatiful the stations are when in them. But this metro sasy nothing about the city above The metro is one of the reliefs from the stresses of Moscow.


----------



## Crystal Spring (Mar 13, 2005)

Proud_Melburnian said:


> i live here in moscow, and you don't really realise how beuatiful the stations are when in them. But this metro sasy nothing about the city above The metro is one of the reliefs from the stresses of Moscow.


u do? ur not a proud melburnian then?


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

i am from melbourne, but currently residing in moscow for some reasons. Will be heere for 3 mroe years, than will be very happy to return to my beloved melbourne


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

10/10 for design and architecture.

It's fucking lovely!

But the question is, how efficient is it?


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Definately the most beautiful stations in the world.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, looks nice! 
However I don't understand who on earth would put all this effort and money to metro stations while the country inself was almost litterally starving... 
Anyway it looks really impressive!


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

russia is not "starving", but it is 2nd world, and it will take at least 40 years to get the country up to world standards.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Proud_Melburnian said:


> russia is not "starving", but it is 2nd world, and it will take at least 40 years to get the country up to world standards.


I didn't say it _is_, I said it _was_ when those stations were built. Also resources from other occupied nations by the USSR were pumped into Moscow and projects like this while people _were_ starving and building the "bright communist tomorrow". In this sense these stations don't associate with anything good to me.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

John - do you see in the thread title - "Discussion about politics in the time when Moscow metro was being built"?


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

coth said:


> John - do you see in the thread title - "Discussion about politics in the time when Moscow metro was being built"?


The thread is about Moscow's metro. That's what I'm talking about. :cheers:


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

"occupied" nation, straving etc - metro?


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

coth said:


> "occupied" nation, straving etc - metro?


I just noted that Moscow's Metro was built while the country (USSR and its occupied countries) were starving. Not difficult to understand is it?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

but do you see the title "Discussion about politics in the time when Moscow metro was being built"?


----------



## Jah88 (Jun 18, 2005)

It's original, very original but I don't like it.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

coth said:


> but do you see the title "Discussion about politics in the time when Moscow metro was being built"?


Coth, this topic is about Moscow's metro. This means that we are discussing various issues regarding the metro of Moscow. Is it clear enough? :|


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

political event does not relates to moscow metro.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

coth said:


> political event does not relates to moscow metro.



It does. Especially considering that one of the main reasons to build such metro system (fancy interiors) was political (not practical or economical). Do you get the point now?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, if you stick everything to politics, then I understand why EE relationship between many countries is so bad.... shame... hno:


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

coth said:


> Well, if you stick everything to politics, then I understand why EE relationship between many countries is so bad.... shame... hno:


If you're so fascinated about politics of EE you can create other topic elswhere. Let's leave this for Moscow's metro.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

like omg stop your bickering......


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

John said:


> If you're so fascinated about politics of EE you can create other topic elswhere. Let's leave this for Moscow's metro.


So I was tried to tell you on half of this page


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

some of the stations look like the underground palace!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: are you sure thys is not a palace?  nice pics!!


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

Met dixit! :bowtie:


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

Arpels said:


> :drool: are you sure thys is not a palace?  nice pics!!


In Russia their so and name - Palaces for Folk


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

Open new station - Business centre


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

This place is absolutely surreal!!!
Should create a huge picture thread in Russia forums!


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

New Moscow station - Trubnaya


----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics


----------

